# Flip Side of Scaping (Reusing Amazonia)



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2017)

Just tore down Windswept...and decided to repurpose the garden furniture as an Amazonia drying table
It's been rinsed, and when it's dry I'll sieve it to get rid of dust, and the like, and then it should be good to go another round.

P.S. don't tell the wife


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2017)

Done in a day, separated regular and powder in to different bags...thankfully it didn't rain


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 May 2017)

Nice one tim. I've done it many time. I like to add Tropica plant substrate on used soil
Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2017)

Hey Ryan, sounds like a good idea. I also thought it'd be a good idea to show that reusing Gucci substrate can be done quite easily; either way it saves a few quid, since it an't cheap.
As far as nutrient content goes I'm sure it'll be fine since I've been luxury dosing for most of the scapes lifetime. I don't think it'll be lacking in NPK or traces.


----------



## Zeus. (28 May 2017)

Tim nice job separate it  What size sieve did you use ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2017)

Thanks Zeus. I'm not too sure TBH. They both belong to the kitchen, my wife would strongly disapprove...if she ever found out
Although, if memory serves they were both bought from Wilko's at different times.

As luck would have it they are the perfect size for separating regular from powder, and powder from dust.
The smaller gauge is plastic, the larger metal, as seen below.

Necessity is mother of invention after all


----------



## Zeus. (28 May 2017)

Like the tackics too LOL

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------

